# what causes this error



## beddingfield (Jan 11, 2020)

from a roll developed by commercial company.  Just what is this caused by? have a whole bunch in a row on the roll.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 11, 2020)

You will need to show us more of the film negative/positive (or are you showing us a print) ... and also more specific details about what you are referring to (I do not know what you are showing in that image).


----------



## beddingfield (Jan 11, 2020)

that's a scan I made of the frame.  on the actual negative, the white blob shows up as a hazy black blob surrounded by clear area.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 11, 2020)

Ok, so the negative shows a completely clear exposure except for that black "blob" in the middle.
To me that sounds like the shutter did not open to expose the frame, and you also have a pinhole in the cloth shutter.


----------



## beddingfield (Jan 11, 2020)

Even though its only those 3 frames, changes size with each frame. And film shot after that roll don't have the issue...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 11, 2020)

What were you photographing? Looks sort of like a bright light (street lignt??) with a slow shutter and/or camera movement. That's what is makes me think of anyway.


----------



## beddingfield (Jan 11, 2020)

vintagesnaps said:


> What were you photographing? Looks sort of like a bright light (street lignt??) with a slow shutter and/or camera movement. That's what is makes me think of anyway.



Looking at the actual negatives.  a photo of a dog taken ouside that turned out fine.

then 8 clear frames, a blurry photo of a window shade.  not sure what would have been in those frames.

Ive taken photos of lights and they have always came out fine. With GC/color plus or ultramax the lights never do this.


----------



## beddingfield (Jan 11, 2020)

almost looks like damage a film strip would get if you turned it off over a hot light bulb


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 11, 2020)

That sounds like something going on with that camera. I wonder if it's irregular in  releasing the shutter, maybe it doesn't and causes black frames, or fired accidently when you happened to be holding it toward a window/light source and you wouldn't have realized at the time it released and exposed a frame. 

Maybe do a test roll for each camera you've been using; keep track of what camera, what film, what you photographed on each frame. It could be it's not releasing the shutter when it should, releasing it when it shouldn't, not moving smoothly/properly, etc. Seems like it might be advancing film properly but not always firing the shutter to expose the film for each shot.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Sounds like someone opened the camera back and fogged the film


----------



## beddingfield (Jan 11, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> Sounds like someone opened the camera back and fogged the film



This is the last shot on the ROLL. and I roll the leader inside the cartridge when I wind up. Its easier to keep track of exposed film.

If I HAD opened the back after firing the last frame...the entire roll would have been wiped out.


----------



## Designer (Jan 11, 2020)

beddingfield said:


> Even though its only those 3 frames, changes size with each frame. And film shot after that roll don't have the issue...


I suspect the shutter.  Old shutters will have issues.


----------

